# Surely this is an indent?



## Brightxeyes

I just had a pack of cheapy tests arrive so thought why not!

I’m only maybe 6dpo, BD on ovulation so it’s very unlikely!

Surely these are indent lines? Were visible within the timeframe… doesn’t look like there’s any colour there, but I usually don’t see indents very often… will be testing daily just incase anyway!


----------



## josephine3

How did it turn out? They look pos to me x


----------



## love.peace

Both look positive to me too


----------



## Brightxeyes

josephine3 said:


> How did it turn out? They look pos to me x

Sorry for late reply, they were bfn, just really bad Evap lines xx


----------

